# Quick Questions !!! Sound/Parts



## xander51 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Quick Questions !!! Sound/Parts/Wheels*

Quick questions..

I am having bit of trouble finding a good website where I can find parts for my '92 SE. There are little things breakin all over the damn thing!!

My lower interior door panel has been cracked big time and is hangin off the door revealing the speaker. 

My "open trunk" button no longer works....all i hear is a click as the little motor or whatever is back there trys to open it..( i took a look inside the rear of the trunk back there...i noticed the cable running from a little actuator thing wiggles when i pressed the unlock button)

Also my power door locks are all screwed up..

My speakers are also another problem...they have been pissin me off since I bought the car. I beleieve they arent the stock BOSE but I cant tell. I was trying to look at the mounting brackets..?..

Any recommendations for a better sound system?

Thanks in advance

[edit]

also one more thing i just remembered! When driving(with windows open) I sometimes hear a "hissing" sound coming from the left side of the car. It will go away if I turn the wheel to the right, but as soon as it straightens out or I turn left I hear the sound again (think a wire hanger being scrapped accross really smooth pavement ) Is there something rubbing or missaligned- break/disc wise on one of my wheels?? Thats what im guessing but I dono how i would check that in the first place.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

forums.maxima.org for most of those questions.

for the noise, it sounds like it may be a brake rotor rubbing against your dust shidle, or a bad wheel bearing.. there's lots of stuff it could be though.. I suggest you get someone more familiar with the car to check things out for you.


----------



## xander51 (Jun 15, 2004)

I see...


Thanks a lot Matt for answerin both my posts!


----------

